# Underground (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's news of Neil Marshall's next project, and it sounds pretty interesting.

Titled *Underground*, the script from David Cohen is set in "the world of gourmet underground supper clubs." Uhm, ok what does that mean exactly?

". . . the protagonist is an ambitious young chef who ventures into the terrifying underbelly of extreme cuisine." Everyone's guessing cannibalism. Maybe Anthony from *Long Pigs* will want to make a reservation?

More details as they come.

http://www.deadline.com/2010/08/neil-marshall-orders-up-extreme-cuisine/


----------

